# A single man..



## soundlover

Music from the composer Abel Korzeniowski for the movie ''a single man'' is my favourite soundtrack.a little sad but beautiful..

► 4:56► 4:56

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpmfvq6x_ac


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have that soundtrack. Love it.


----------

